# Flycutter head



## wileel (Dec 28, 2017)

Please be forgiving as I am total rookie here. As I'm looking around at mill tooling, I see face mills that attach to shanks but I don't see fly cutter heads designed the same shank... Simple question is why not, it seems like a modular set-up would the ticket if nothing else it would save space in the cabinet


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2017)

fly cutters come in many different flavors.
some are made to be used with collets or and endmill holder, 
some are have the machine taper and the flycutter integral to the design.


----------



## wileel (Dec 28, 2017)

....but any reason I don't ever see a head that would go on say an R8 shank normally used for a face mill like this?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2017)

i have seen an interchangeable type, but they are rare and expensive i'd surmise.
i'd have to think that anytime you have a head that can be disassembled, you have a weak spot
unless you are drawing into a taper, but then the taper may cause difficulty in separating the head from the shank


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 29, 2017)

I wonder if its a difference between industrial and hobby use.  I remember seeing fly cutters at work, never used one, always had face mills.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 29, 2017)

Fly cutters are simple tools that do not need any dimensional accuracy in their mounting to do their job.  Mounting systems can be also be as simple as you wish.  Overall rigidity helps.


----------



## wileel (Dec 29, 2017)

Interesting, that's why I was expecting to find more interchangeable heads...


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 29, 2017)

Over the years I made them in several styles and sizes , even with multiple tool bits as cutters . Different angles , diameters , tool bits vertical on a 3 1/2" dia, x 2 1/2 x 3/4" shaft  4 tool bits .


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 29, 2017)

If you look at the fly cutter. You can't have a bolt going through the center like a shell mill.


----------



## wileel (Dec 29, 2017)

So, I finally found a pict what I had in my head..

 I don't see why you couldn't have a pocket for a recessed fastener head in the cutter, however it may have to located under the tool bit.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 29, 2017)

If that is what you want then that is fine. But It would be taking a simple tool that works just fine and over complicating it.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 29, 2017)

When you look at the shell mill shank. The end user doesn't typically change out cutting heads on the shank. we will have a shank for each head.
The manufacture doesn't have to build cutting heads in every shank configuration. 
A 4" fly cutter will run in a 1/2" collet with no problem. On the other hand a 4" face mill would slip in a 1/2" collet.


----------



## deverett (Jan 10, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> If that is what you want then that is fine. But It would be taking a simple tool that works just fine and over complicating it.


Also, by extending the distance of the cutter from the quill bearings you are losing valuable head room, to say nothing about introducing more flex possibilities.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

